# plastic baits-Willard



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone having any luck with soft baits at Willard? In years past, casting Mr Twister at the outlet was a good strategy...I got some nice plastics (can't remember the name but they are minnow imitation) at Smith & Edwards but no luck. Lots cheaper that hard baits..wish I could get them to work.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Plastic jigs and a bobber have been very effective from shore.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks gramps


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

i have caught aloot in the channel you have to cast along the shore smallies walleye and cats . but i also have done well with just a worm cranking slow is the channel.


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been doing ok with a 4" banjo in gray and red


----------

